# Info on Kiah-K9 Breeder (Sandra Risola) in Washington, New Jersey



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Has anyone dealt with this breeder? She's located in Northwest (Washington) NJ. She is listed as a registered breeder on AKC's website. She seems to only deal locally since she doesn't ship.

The reason I ask is because I'm strongly considering getting a GSD puppy from her. Any information is greatly appreciated. Thank you for looking.

Kiah-K9 German Shepherds - Available German Shepherd puppies


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

At first I thought this was Denise Kiah but it's not. Kind of weird this breeder chose someone else's kennel name.

Vom KiaHaus - Home


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see any real info on their dogs. No health, no titles, no accomplishments. And it looks like a mish mash of lines without rhyme or reason. I would pass.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they also say the puppies are ACA as well as AKC reg'd..ACA is a registry you see the majority of pet store puppies reg'd with now a days..kinda like ckc (continental), where they'll register anything..

Cute puppies , but all puppies are cute. I'd personally pass myself.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Not much information that I can give you on this breeder but if you do a forum search for NJ breeders, a number of threads will pop up with some great breeder recommendations in our state.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Basically there is almost NO valuable information on this website. The only thing that is informative is that it looks like from the 2 pedigrees listed that "Current litter: is 1/4 working lines - 3/4 BYB pedigree.....dam is cute, and sable....and her grand father and great grandfather are known dogs.

Being listed on the AKC website costs $45 I think per litter....there is NO endorsement of quality associated with the listing...this is someone breeding pets to make money IMO

Lee


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would buy one of those candles - they sell them at the vet office I go to and they are good after someone vomits.


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

I asked the breeder about health certifications and health guarantee. This is what she said, 

_"Most of dogs on the mother's line were OFA certified and some on father's line. My contract allows a 14 day health guarantee required by NJ law. All of my puppies are health certified through a veterinarian that I personally use for my own. The mother, Lady, is a plush coat sable about 65 lbs, from champion Schutzhund lines."_

I'm a little concerned because both parents aren't OFA certified. She's also asking $1100 for the male or $1000 for the female. We were originally looking at rescue and shelter GSD and we'd be paying around $400 without any guarantee or any background. We'd obviously be spending a bit more going through this breeder but we'd have a little bit of background on the puppy and at least know that some of the dogs were OFA certified. 

Do you think we can find better for around the same price though? We really don't want to pay $1500 or more for a puppy but if we can get one from a reputable breeder with a lifetime health guarantee by spending a few hundred I can see the appeal of that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ummm....run...run far...run fast....

For that kind of money, you can get a puppy from a good breeder with a guarantee for HD, at least up to 2 years, and the parents would be OFA'd and titled so they know what the temperaments are.

And as far as a lifetime "health" guarantee, that is only for genetic diseases like HD, DM, etc.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am not going to comment on the price of those puppies but just so you know what the money goes for in an adoption fee - not the stuff about the extras, the paragraph at the bottom:

from: Special-Needs-Success-Page and is a regional fee based on vetting costs (east coast much higher prices)


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

LookingforLuke said:


> I asked the breeder about health certifications and health guarantee. This is what she said,
> 
> _"Most of dogs on the mother's line were OFA certified and some on father's line. My contract allows a 14 day health guarantee required by NJ law. All of my puppies are health certified through a veterinarian that I personally use for my own. The mother, Lady, is a plush coat sable about 65 lbs, from champion Schutzhund lines."_
> 
> ...


 

Check out Mercer GSD, Alkarah Shepherds, Jagermeister Shepherds, Jardo Shepherds...

You probably will not be able to get a puppy with a health guarantee, OFA certified parents, etc for less than $1000, imo.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there is not alot of difference between 11 and 15 hundred in the big picture!!!!!!!!! No OFAs, only 1/4 of the pedigree 'known' dogs....these are $300 puppies IMO....sunday paper back yard bred dogs....just proves that a nice little website has nothing to do with quality....

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just a note on extra cost for "health" guarantees...the "extra" money spent on a good breeder isn't about the guarantee. Recently I saw a puppy, who when an adult will look like the female on the above site, who was terrified of everything. It made me want to cry to see a German Shepherd fighting against coming thru a door from fear when she should have walked thru like she owned the place.

You are paying for a stable dog, from a breeder that has a record of good health. I'd pay asking price a Wolfstraum pup in a heartbeat without a guarantee because Lee has a record of stable, healthy dogs.


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you for the input everyone. You guys obviously have much more experience and have a better eye for this then I do.

Sorry, I wasn't trying to compare prices of rescues to breeders. We're just looking for a puppy that will be a good family dog/companion that's sweet and with a good temperament.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I just wanted to make sure that anyone reading knew "what came with" a dog from a good rescue for the adoption fee. 

Just like good temperament, hopeful health (not really a given for any dog but better chance if a breeder knows/understands what diseases are out there and how they work) comes from a good breeder.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

LookingforLuke said:


> I asked the breeder about health certifications and health guarantee. This is what she said,
> 
> _"Most of dogs on the mother's line were OFA certified and some on father's line. My contract allows a 14 day health guarantee required by NJ law. All of my puppies are health certified through a veterinarian that I personally use for my own. The mother, Lady, is a plush coat sable about 65 lbs, from champion Schutzhund lines."_


Wow. All of 14 DAYS??? Parvo can be contracted but not apparent for 10 days.

Hip Dysplasia can't be detected (unless it's horrifically bad) until the pup is 6 months old. That's the earliest that OFA will evaluate hip and elbow xrays.

I would not purchase a puppy from them.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Wow. All of 14 DAYS??? Parvo can be contracted but not apparent for 10 days.
> 
> Hip Dysplasia can't be detected (unless it's horrifically bad) until the pup is 6 months old. That's the earliest that OFA will evaluate hip and elbow xrays.
> 
> I would not purchase a puppy from them.


PennHIP says they can reliably detect it starting at 16 weeks


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Wow. All of 14 DAYS??? Parvo can be contracted but not apparent for 10 days.
> 
> Hip Dysplasia can't be detected (unless it's horrifically bad) until the pup is 6 months old. That's the earliest that OFA will evaluate hip and elbow xrays.
> 
> I would not purchase a puppy from them.


And if they are champions of schutzhund, lets see who


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The sable coatie is a great granddaughter of Tom Leefdalhof...via a son of Gismo Mohnwiese....so LOL LOL Yes....there ARE schutzhund champions in the pedigree....in the 5th generation....

who knows...buy lottery tickets - same idea....

Lee


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I know that Mercer GSDs is placing some adult dogs if that was an option for you. Go to the website and call or message me if you need help. I'm in NJ as well and would be glad to try and help you find what you're looking for.


----------

